# Shakespeare-Omni-Serie



## Hecht100+ (19. Juli 2022)

Die Shakespeare OMNI-Serie.
Dieser Bericht entstand mit Hilfe von Jason , der mir einige seiner Katalogseiten rüberschickte sowie mit Fotos des tschechischen Shakespearesammler Zdeněk Sýkora, von dessen Internetseite ich mir die nicht eigenen vorhandenen Fotos holen durfte. Diese Fotos sind mit @SHAKESPEAREMAN gekennzeichnet

Diese Serie stand im Jahre 1982 das erste Mal in der Anglerfibel, damals beworben mit "In diesen Zeiten weltweit steigender Preise kommen die Omni-Rollen genau richtig, um besonders auch Jugendlichen Anglern mit knappen Geldbeutel den Zugang zum Angelsport zu ermöglichen."

Wenn man sich die Anglerfibel anschaut und die Preise der Rollen untereinander vergleicht, kann man schon sehen, das es da erhebliche Preisunterschied gab.


Omni 2000-0404,6:1310 gr39,00 DMSilber 2140-0403,8:1520 gr65,00 DMAlpha 2100-0404,6:1300 gr59,00 DMSigma 2200-0404,8:1305 gr92,00 DMSigma Supra 2500-0404,8:1330 gr148,00 DM

Ich habe mal die Rollen des 1982er-Kataloges verglichen, alle in der gleichen Größen von der Schnurfassung mit 100 Meter 0,40 mm starker Schnur.



Die Omni-Serie kam mit 4 Rollen auf den Markt, als 025, 030, 035 und 040 Modelle. Die 025 war die günstigste Rolle, sie hatte auch kein Schnurlaufröllchen und noch einen Außenanschlag. Was alle Rollen kennzeichnete, mit Rücklaufsperre, überlappender Spule, Mehrscheiben-Bremssystem und die 030, 035 und 040 mit SIT-System ( Bügelumschlag per Hand oder durch Kurbeln) und ein verchromtes Schnurlaufröllchen.

Außerdem wurden die Spulen der 025 und 030 mit 100 Metern 0,25 mm Noryl-Schnur ohne Aufpreis ausgeliefert.

1983 bestand die Serie dann aus der 020(Neu), 025, 030, 035, 037(Neu), 040, 050(Neu), und 070(Neu).

Als Besonderheit ist zu Erwähnen, das die 020, 030 und 035 mit glasfaserverstärkter Spule und die 037 und 050 mit kohlefaserverstärkter Spule beworben wurden, die 070 mit Aluminiumspule.
Und die 040 hatte einfach eine Metallspule, die anscheinen auch aus Aluminium bestand, aber lackiert war.

Im Jahr 1984 hat es im Katalog keine Änderungen gegeben.

1985 ist dann die 036 hinzu gekommen, auch mit einer Größe von 100 Meter 0,40 mm Schnur. Dafür ist dann die 035 und die 040 entfallen

1986 wurden die 020, 025, 035, 040 und 090 als Neu beworben, die 036, 050 und 070 aber nicht und die 030 und 037 waren nicht mehr im Katalog vorhanden.

Im Jahre 1987 waren dann nur noch die 020, 025, 035, 036, 040, 050 und 070 vorhanden, dafür gab es die 035 und 070 auch in einer neuen silbernen Ausführung.

Und als besonderes Modell wurde noch eine Omni-Firebird Modell 2013 beworben, die in roter Lackierung ausgeliefert wurde und anscheinend die rote Farbe der Firebird benutzte, ansonsten aber keine Heckbremsrolle wie die Firebird-Serie war.

Im Katalog 1988 gab es keine Änderungen

Im Katalog 1989 war dann nur noch die Modelle 020, 025 und 036 vorhanden,

während 1990 das Modell 050 wieder im Katalog erschien.

von 1991 habe ich keinen Katalog, nur eine Verkaufsliste. Darin standen dann nur noch die 020 und 030 drin.

Irgendwann in der Zeit ab 1987 wurde die Beschriftung der Rollen teilweise geändert in Serie 2000B, die einzige Rolle die ich davon besitze ist dann auch nicht mehr Made in Korea, sondern Made in HongKong. Und das Made in HongKong ist mit einem kleinen runden Aufkleber gekennzeichnet,

Hier als Tabelle die Preise der Rolle, wie sie in den Katalogen verzeichnet waren. Leere Felder bedeuten, dieser Rollentyp war in diesem Jahr nicht im Katalog.


19821983198419851986198719881989199019912000-020schwarz12,00 DEM12,00 DEM14,90 DEM14,90 DEM14,90 DEM16,90 DEM18,50 DEM18,50 DEM2000-025schwarz12,50 DEM12,50 DEM19,90 DEM19,90 DEM19,90 DEM19,90 DEM21,50 DEM2000-030schwarz19,50 DEM19,00 DEM19,00 DEM19,00 DEM24,50 DEM2000-035schwarz29,00 DEM29,00 DEM24,00 DEM24,90 DEM24,90 DEM24,90 DEM2000-036schwarz39,00 DEM36,00 DEM29,00 DEM29,00 DEM34,90 DEM34,90 DEM34,90 DEM38,00 DEM39,00 DEM2000-037schwarz36,00 DEM36,00 DEM2000-040schwarz39,90 DEM39,90 DEM39,90 DEM2000-050schwarz49,00 DEM49,00 DEM57,00 DEM57,00 DEM57,00 DEM59,95 DEM2000-070schwarz69,00 DEM69,00 DEM79,00 DEM79,00 DEM79,00 DEM2000-090schwarz99,00 DEM2013-036rot29,95 DEM29,95 DEM2000-035silber24,90 DEM24,90 DEM2000-070silber79,00 DEM79,00 DEM

Für das Jahr 1992 fehlen mir die Unterlagen, ob die Omni-Serie da noch verkauft wurde, ????

Und nun die einzelnen Rollen;
( bei Rollen wo mehrere Gewichtsangaben stehen, diese Rollen wurden von Shakespeare in den Katalogen unterschiedlich eingestellt.)


Omni 2000-020
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,20 mm Übersetzung 3,2:1, Gewicht 200 Gramm
Rolle wird mit aufgespulter Schnur verkauft



Omni 2000-025
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,25 mm Übersetzung 2,8:1, Gewicht 180 - 210 - 216 Gramm
Rolle wird mit aufgespulter Schnur verkauft



Omni 2000-030
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,30 mm Übersetzung 3,2:1, Gewicht 190 - 230 - 195 Gramm
Rolle wird mit aufgespulter Schnur verkauft



Omni 030 B-Serie, Made in Hongkong



Omni 2000-035
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,35 mm Übersetzung 3,8:1, Gewicht 240 - 268 Gramm






Die silberne Ausführung ist eine spätere Ausführung, B Serie
Omni 2000-036
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,40 mm Übersetzung 4,6:1, Gewicht 360 Gramm



Omni 2000-037
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,37 mm Übersetzung 4,6:1, Gewicht 280 Gramm



Omni 2000-040
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,40 mm Übersetzung 4,6:1, Gewicht 297 -310 - 315 Gramm



Omni 2000-050
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,50 mm Übersetzung 4,6:1, Gewicht 315 - 380 Gramm









Omni 2000-070
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,70 mm Übersetzung 3,5:1, Gewicht 480 - 610 Gramm



Omni 2000-090
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,90 mm Übersetzung 3,8:1, Gewicht 975 Gramm



Diese Rolle war nur ein Jahr in den Katalogen vertreten und wurde auch von anderen Firmen unter anderen Namen verkauft, zB. als Cormoran FF-Caster und auch von andere Firmen.

Omni 2013-036 ( Omni-Firebird )
Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,40 mm Übersetzung 4,6:1, Gewicht 360 Gramm



(Foto aus Shakespeare-Katalog 1987)

Soweit die Recherchen. Weiß jemand bis wann die Omni-Serie verkauft wurden und was geschah mit ihr in den Jahren nach 1991.
Und die X-Modelle gäbe es ja auch noch, aber das ist dann ein neues Thema mit den Omni-Heckbremsrollen


----------



## eiszeit (20. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Shakespeare OMNI-Serie.
> Dieser Bericht entstand mit Hilfe von Jason , der mir einige seiner Katalogseiten rüberschickte sowie mit Fotos des tschechischen Shakespearesammler Zdeněk Sýkora, von dessen Internetseite ich mir die nicht eigenen vorhandenen Fotos holen durfte. Diese Fotos sind mit @SHAKESPEAREMAN gekennzeichnet
> 
> Diese Serie stand im Jahre 1982 das erste Mal in der Anglerfibel, damals beworben mit "In diesen Zeiten weltweit steigender Preise kommen die Omni-Rollen genau richtig, um besonders auch Jugendlichen Anglern mit knappen Geldbeutel den Zugang zum Angelsport zu ermöglichen."
> ...


Super gemacht, sehr gute Zusammenstellung.
Danke dafür.


----------



## ragbar (20. Juli 2022)

Ich war genau in der umschriebenen Zielgruppe:

Und ich hab die Serie gehasst,weil sie mir nicht gefielen,aber damals für mich (alternativlos) finanzierbar+verfügbar waren und von mir im Divi gekauft wurden,bevor dort auf die noch weniger gefallenden Fisherman-Produkte (nichts zu tun mit dem heutigen FP) umgestellt wurde.

Während auf der Rückseite des Blinker-Sonderhefts "Hecht",das auf dem Nachttisch meines Jugendzimmers lag, mich jeden morgen vor der Schule diese grüne Ambidex-Super anstarrte.


----------



## Frankenstone (20. Juli 2022)

Die Omni Serie hat mir schon alleine wegen dem Korpus nie gefallen. Es mochte praktisch sein, aber ich fands nicht wert mein Taschengeld dafür auszugeben.
Aber ebenfalls vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung! Da werden Erinnerungen wach 
2700 habe ich noch 2 und eine 2741. Die knattern immer noch tüchtig. Mein Kumpel schwor auf die Sigma Serie.


----------



## ragbar (20. Juli 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Kumpel schwor auf die Sigma Serie


bei mir zuletzt noch in 080 in der Brandung am Start.
Dieses Rrrrr-Rrrrr beim einholen......Power.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juli 2022)

Danke für die tolle Vorstellung Hecht100+


----------



## Frankenstone (20. Juli 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> bei mir zuletzt noch in 080 in der Brandung am Start.
> Dieses Rrrrr-Rrrrr beim einholen......Power.


Das brauchte man damals mitunter um irgendwelche Leute nebendran mit Kofferradio zu übertönen.
Manche alten schworen auch drauf das das Geknattere sich über die Schnur direkt ins Raubfischhirn überträgt.
Nu ja, ich will Legenden nicht beflügeln aber bin Raubfischangler. Das Zeug taugt.


----------



## ragbar (20. Juli 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Manche alten schworen auch drauf das das Geknattere sich über die Schnur direkt ins Raubfischhirn überträgt.


So gehabt mit der Quick 2002 beim blinkern. Ich fange Hecht. Rest der Gang, mit der damals meistens beim RF-angeln regelmäßig unterwegs,tobt.
"Schon wieder mit der Rolle."


----------



## Frankenstone (20. Juli 2022)

Die DAM (alten, inzwischen kommt der Kram ja glaub aus China.)) QuicK sind eher ein anderes Thema, Habe noch ne 4001, ne 5001 und ne SLS 4 mit genug Schurlaufröllchen für 200 Jahre. Die SLS knattert wirklich amtlich.


----------



## Jason (23. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Shakespeare OMNI-Serie.
> Dieser Bericht entstand mit Hilfe von Jason , der mir einige seiner Katalogseiten rüberschickte sowie mit Fotos des tschechischen Shakespearesammler Zdeněk Sýkora, von dessen Internetseite ich mir die nicht eigenen vorhandenen Fotos holen durfte. Diese Fotos sind mit @SHAKESPEAREMAN gekennzeichnet
> 
> Diese Serie stand im Jahre 1982 das erste Mal in der Anglerfibel, damals beworben mit "In diesen Zeiten weltweit steigender Preise kommen die Omni-Rollen genau richtig, um besonders auch Jugendlichen Anglern mit knappen Geldbeutel den Zugang zum Angelsport zu ermöglichen."
> ...


 Meine Hochachtung lieber Heiner. Eine sehr schöne Beschreibung der Omni-Serie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waidbruder (23. Juli 2022)

Kennt auch jemand noch die Rotary? Meines Wissens die einzige je hergestellte Rolle mit seitlichem Bremsknopf. War von Cormoran.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich die Bilder anklicke, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. Keine Ahnung, ob es vielleicht am PC liegt, ist der im Büro.....Commodore steht drauf glaube ich.

Hecht100+ 
Was für eine Arbeit, vielen Dank!


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Juli 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Kennt auch jemand noch die Rotary? Meines Wissens die einzige je hergestellte Rolle mit seitlichem Bremsknopf. War von Cormoran.


Solche technischen Schmankerln haben mehrere Rollen, etwa die Kapselrollen von ABU, Daiwa hatte so was auch im Programm, Ryobi auch, siehe https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...innovation-die-sich-nicht-durchsetzte.353370/


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Juli 2022)

Eine Sigma 060 habe ich auch noch in Verwendung! Das schwarze Finish, die bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung spürbare Power.... Als Jugendangler hab ich die mit einer blauen "Alpha" - Rute in 3,90m und bis 100gr Wg gefischt, war eine schöne, universell zu fischende Combo!


----------

